# Therapy pony's - suggestions wanted



## therapyponys (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone im looking for suggestions from the horse community. Our group is in the process of setting up a non profit and looking for ideas to raise money for a therapy pony. We are located in a very large city and the demand is great. Being disabled myself I know what it means for sick kids in a hospital or seniors in a nursing home to get visits. 

Please check out our new facebook page and give us a like. If you have any fundraising ideas for our new therapy pony please send us a message through our facebook page. 

Thanks everyone and please help us put many smiles on the many who need it the most...........


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ponytherapycom/...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If you want one to take to places-I've seen mini's being used successfully.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome!!! Hope you like it here!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I've worked/volunteered for a therapy riding program for the past 4 years. Some things we do to raise funds are: applying for grants, looking for sponsors (large and local corporations and such), car washes, charging for pony rides at the fair, food sales at farmer's markets, etc.

Hope that helps!


----------

